# DIY Pendant Light?



## fishscale (Jul 25, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has ever built a pendant light out of wood. The closest thing I have seen to what I want to achieve is the DIY pendant light built from half of a PVC tube.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A pendant light can be just an ordinary wood hood, suspended on chains, instead of resting on the top of the aquarium. The wood "boxes" that AHS sells and gives out DIY information on can be used as pendant lights very easily. Or, did I misunderstand the question?


----------



## fishscale (Jul 25, 2007)

I suppose that is an answer that I'm looking for, but I'm really looking for links to DIY projects that fit the description. Also, how do you attach chains to a canopy? I saw a premanufactured item from coralife to mount cables to pendant lights. Is this necessary, or could I just do it myself?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

How you attach chains or cables to a pendant fixture depends on the weight of the fixture. If it is a light weight wood box, with an AH Supply kit in it, which is also light weight, you could just use ordinary hardware store screw eyes, two at each end. But, if it is a heavy metal fixture, with heavy ballast mounted in it, you would have to be sure the method was strong enough to hold the weight.

I don't use a pendant fixture, but it always seemed to me that the bigger problem is how to attach the hanging chains or cables to the wall or ceiling.


----------

